# I had a little visitor....



## IgotFrogs (Jan 20, 2012)

Hiya guys,
So i was bringing the little old dog in last night and this little guy
Ran in the front door as i opened it i think he's cute not sure what he is 
but he was very cute and very fast! lol


----------



## Beard (Jan 20, 2012)

Marbled Geck I'm thinking.


----------



## dickyknee (Jan 20, 2012)

Lesueur's velvet gecko / Oedura lesueurii
Odd looking one though , but going on your location its the only Oedura you would get out your way


----------



## Beard (Jan 20, 2012)

dickyknee said:


> Lesueur's velvet gecko / Oedura lesueurii
> Odd looking one though , but going on your location its the only Oedura you would get out your way



Velvet......Thats the one. I'm always getting velvet and marbled confused. Find a few of them out this way.


----------



## IgotFrogs (Jan 20, 2012)

hehehe he was lovely .... went off quite happy on the brick work out front of the house


----------



## Supra_man87 (Jan 20, 2012)

Its a Marbled Gecko. We have them all around our place in Yass.


----------



## Beard (Jan 20, 2012)

Is it marbled or velvet?????

You're all confusing me


----------



## dickyknee (Jan 20, 2012)

Supra_man87 said:


> Its a Marbled Gecko. We have them all around our place in Yass.



I stand corrected


----------



## Supra_man87 (Jan 20, 2012)

Not a Marbled Velvet Gecko, just a Marbled Gecko *- *Christinus marmoratus


----------



## zacthefrog (Jan 20, 2012)

Marbled gecko


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 20, 2012)

Lovely little Marbled geck.
Thanks for sharing with us


----------

